
Ask HN: How do early stage startups define their culture or core values? - tush726
What process to co-founders of early stage startups follow to define their culture? When do you even define core values? How do you avoid fluffy core-values or mission statements?
======
wjossey
The startup I co-founded is about six months old, and our first hire starts on
Monday. Core values and our mission have been something my co founder and I
have discussed very regularly, and probably comes up in one way or another
every week.

We have yet to formally write it down, but if you asked me to talk about our
core values I could. Part of the reason why I haven’t pushed for us to write
it down is that I want it to be an open dialog with our early hires, and make
sure it’s not just reflective of my cofounder and myself. I’m confident our
early team members will contribute diverse thought that will result in a much
better expression of what we seek to be and achieve.

As for fluffy core values and mission statements- I think what you’re
describing is the symptom of when a company defines what they “want” their
core value and mission to be, as opposed to what they actually are. I think
what makes it fluffy is when employees look at it and sorta have to squint to
believe the content. At the end of the day, it’s the actions of the people
that are the true defining fact of the mission and values. That’s not to say
that mission statements can’t be aspirational, but they need to be grounded in
reality.

If I may, what prompted you to ask the question?

~~~
tush726
Firstly, thanks for your detailed insight.

We are trying to hire our first full time employee and it's been challenging
for me personally to fully go by our gut feeling when it comes to the culture
fit aspect. We don't want to be limited by the biases of the founders. It led
me to think about what truly defines us at this stage of the company. Any
thoughts on getting clarity about this?

I agree to your point that the true core values will be defined as the company
grows.

~~~
wjossey
Tush- let’s move this to email. My email address is in my profile. Would love
to hear from you.

